# fish to eat



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Are the saltwater cats and Jack Crevalles not good to eat?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Gaftop cats aren't bad, but the hard head cats aren't good in my opionion. I;ve never tried a Jack Crevalle, but I hear they're no good to eat.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Hardheads are VERY mushy and taste VERY fishy when fried.

Jim


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Jacks are a lot of dark meat.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

i would love to catch some jacks.. i hope just to catch something.. lol


----------



## boyscout (Jun 18, 2013)

Cats aren't bad...if you like cats. Had my first salt water cat (hard head)earlier this month. made sure I filleted off the dark meat on the side. That's "fattier" tissue and that's the part, on many fish, that imparts the off or fishy taste. They were as good as freshwater cats and bullheads.....if that's what you like.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

boyscout said:


> Cats aren't bad...if you like cats. Had my first salt water cat (hard head)earlier this month. made sure I filleted off the dark meat on the side. That's "fattier" tissue and that's the part, on many fish, that imparts the off or fishy taste. They were as good as freshwater cats and bullheads.....if that's what you like.


I grilled some hardheads a couple years ago and they tasted pretty much like freshwater cats. I did grill them whole and just pealed the skin off.


----------

